# Audio training in Aus



## loki (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey, i am currently at highschool in year 12 and trying to decide what to do next year, i have basicaly decided to go into audio / theater, i have 5 years of experiance working with schools and amature theater and am wondering what to do next.

I have been looking at CCAT (College of Creative Arts and Technology) and was wondering if anyone knows if there any good.

Or do i just use my experience and apply for a job at theaters?

Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## Hughesie (Aug 24, 2008)

Hello, Being in the same position myself there are a few options but you need to ask yourself a serious question. "What do i want to do"

is it a recording based course your looking for (pro tools and the like)
or is it live work (rock and roll style )

SAE is a great place to start

or Box Hill Tafe's Diploma of Live theatre and events

anything you come across please share with me as im in the same position.


----------



## loki (Aug 24, 2008)

Thats why i was thinking CCAT, its got both live and recording, but somone i know recently told me to stear clear, now he is a Synical person so i was looking for another person who has knowledge of it......


----------



## Hughesie (Aug 24, 2008)

loki said:


> Thats why i was thinking CCAT, its got both live and recording, but somone i know recently told me to stear clear, now he is a Synical person so i was looking for another person who has knowledge of it......



Well... Both Courses COVER both if you look at the unit breakdown, CCAT is rather new and there are many industry employees yet for you to contact. If you want a better chance of work the private provider SAE will be most helpful. As for box hill i know people who are currently working for companies such as JPS and even mariner theatres who did the box hill course. The box hill course also has the benfit of giving you a ewp certificate and a test and tag one.


----------

